# Medical Marijuana and Drug Testing For Jobs.



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

Arizona has the most fucked up laws for Medical Marijuana Laws for workers. Here a company has the right to deny you employment for being a Medical Marijuana Card Holder by simply declaring all positions "Security Sensitive,". The list of jobs includeded under the "Security Sensitive," clause is ridiculous. It literally covers just about EVERY single job in existence. You cant work with children, animals, hazardous materials, any equipment or machinery, cant drive a vehicle.... It is absolutely ridiculous and someone really needs to do something to change these anti-discriminative policies which prevent legal/ medical marijuana users from being able to obtain legal employment.

Your experiences with this?

I am wanting to start organizing a protest in my state but wouldnt really even know where to begin (I guess right here with the thought and the idea haha)


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

I have now been turned down by 4 different employers for being a Medical Marijuana Patient


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

Don't tell you smoke.  There are things you can do to pass a drug test.   Unless they do a  hair test and most companies don't besause of the added expence.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

I should not have to be dishonest about my medical conditions and medical marijuana use. I know there are ways to cheat a Lab test but I dont want to play that game any more. 

Medical Marijuana Patients should be protected from anti-hiring discrimination.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

There are the way things should be....and then there are the way things are....


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

Its about CHANGE.

A year ago marijuana use wasnt legal here. The people banned together, went through legal channels, and we managed to pass legislation to make recreational use legal. What should be,  BECAME.

If enough Medical Patients and people who care about individual freedom/liberty ban together and go through legal channels, I guarantee we could obtain protections from anti-hiring discrimination.  But it requires action.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

You are right pickles.  Things have changed a lot and more to come but in the mean time we need to find you suitable employment....ha ha.  Good luck and the worm will turn.  I never drug tested in my company.  I had as many as 90 employees when things were good and my only rule was don't smoke or drink your lunch. 

I have smoked marijuana all of my adult life and I AM NOT A HYPOCRITE like may of our lawmakers are now days.  Not fair for me to smoke and drug test......


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

Fortunately I am employed now, I found an amazing employer who I have wanted to work for for a long time! So it was a blessing!

BUT, that doesnt excuse the other 4 employers who discriminated against me and the countless of other Medical Marijuana Patients soley based on the presence of thc metabolites in their system at the time of the drug test. 

Yes there are ways to cheat, but the point is, we should not have to cheat. We should be able to be open and honest about what we do and it should be accepted and recognized the same as any other medication would on a drug test. 

Discrimination:
Oxycontin? you show a prescription, youre fine. Xanax? show a prescription, youre fine. Marijauana? show your card, youre decline. That is the problem. Especially when you consider the amount of money that MMJ users are now pumping into the economy. We REALLY REALLY need to Unionize in Arizona and great a Special Interest Group. The amount of money that we (marijuana users) generate along with the sheer number of adults who support legalization is enough to entice any politician to want our support and backing. AND that is when we are able to get through even more liberal policies.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

You are gonna fit right in here my friend.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

I hope that is not sarcasm haha. So far, I really enjoy it here. The people are friendly, knowledgeable, and reply in a reasonable time.  

I wonder how I could go about starting such an organization/ protest.. I am not really on social media at all currently.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

Cheating is normal in the Government. Ask the moron in charge.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

You need to become a beacon of the change you want to see. 

I will do what I can, in the time I have, to begin the process of organizing a pro marijuana/ employment protections rally.


----------



## herpawearo (Apr 2, 2021)

This is stupid. I am annoyed by such decisions. People are not to blame for their illnesses there are chronic illnesses that can only be overcome with medical marijuana. How will people overcome their pain? For example, I take marijuana every day because I suffer from terrible joint pain. You can't imagine how your joints can hurt. Every month I take the best online dispensary Canada 2020, as no other painkillers help me. I'm afraid to imagine what will happen if marijuana is banned. It seems to me that hell will begin and many people will die of terrible pain.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 4, 2021)

It is Cannibas prohibition in a sense. Search for that and maybe you will find people who are more active that way.


----------



## jessie435 (Oct 26, 2021)

This is really a worst decision. Medical marijuana really helped many people and workers who have tough physical jobs. I run a construction company and I asked my labours that "how many of you take the marijuana to relax their minds?" and 40% of my labor were using that. Some used that to relax their mind after the tough day or some of them were using that because of severe pain after the hard work.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Good for you jessie.   You feel the same as me.  If you smoke and you are an employer what right do you have to test for marijuana.  Meth however might cross the line.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2021)

Trick is, meth, heroin, and coke are out of your system in a few days. THC just loves to hang around.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Yup, but after some time you can recognize meth symptoms.  Performance falls off,  Scratching scabs on the skin and moody as all get out.  Those employees don't last long.  No need to drug test in a small company. IMO

No smoking pot at work, no drinking your lunch and keep the hard drugs on the shelf..... simple rules.  Follow them or you are history.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, but after some time you can recognize meth symptoms.  Performance falls off,  Scratching scabs on the skin and moody as all get out.  Those employees don't last long.  No need to drug test in a small company. IMO
> 
> No smoking pot at work, no drinking your lunch and keep the hard drugs on the shelf..... simple rules.  Follow them or you are history.


Meth makes one want to go back to the Male strip clubs with a handful of twenty's ask Weedhopper


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> Fortunately I am employed now, I found an amazing employer who I have wanted to work for for a long time! So it was a blessing!
> 
> BUT, that doesnt excuse the other 4 employers who discriminated against me and the countless of other Medical Marijuana Patients soley based on the presence of thc metabolites in their system at the time of the drug test.
> 
> ...


Your target is the federal government. They need to reschedule it.  Better, decriminalize and tax it.

Bubba


----------



## frogyrogy (Oct 27, 2021)

Unless things have changed drastically, for the most part, it's the insurance companies. My former partner and I (who both smoke) were required to do a pre-hire drug test or we couldn't get worker's comp coverage for the guys. Insurance companies love marijuana . . . smoke a blunt, get hurt 2 weeks later and they don't have to pay because you were under the influence. Gonna have to see legalization at the fed level and class action lawsuits. A lot of discrimination going on, what other prescription does a doctor write that requires you take said prescription and apply for a medical ID card and drive to specific dispensaries? If it's a prescription medication why can't I just take my script to the local pharmacy and have it filled like any other prescription? And does HIPAA not provide marijuana patients the same privacy as someone who has a prescription for valium or birth control?


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

^^^thanks for reminding me....I have to renew my med card next month....pain in the arise....I may not do it this year.  I am hoping we can mone past the dog and pony show and stop this Med Card farce soon.


----------



## herpawearo (Nov 24, 2021)

It's so easy to do this when you have friends working in this field, but this is not the case for the most of the people. I am through those who are lucky, and I just can go to my mate and make a clean test. I am in love the mushrooms lately, and I order them regularly from pychedelichigh.com. I like the effect of them, I feel very relaxed and my anxiety is disappearing, none of the psychologists could have done the same with their advice and medicine.


----------

